# Individual Deletion of Post Count?



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 1, 2003)

I was wondering if there was a way that an individual could have his post count eliminated or hidden? I don't really want to register again, by the way.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, if post count can be reset to 0, that would work also. If a mod feels so inclined, I'd appreciate having mine reset. Of course, I may ask for it to be reset sometime in the future, so to avoid being a pain in the butt (well, any more than I already am), eliminating or hiding it permanently would be great.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think there's a way for PC to be hidden individually (or at least, I haven't seen one).  With vB, it _is_ possible for Administrators to completely hide postcount in the threads, restricting it to profiles and memberlists, as is it possible for Admins (and maybe mods too) to reset the PCs of people individually.

Although, if PC is removed from threads, it is possible for people who want to keep it to have it displayed.  Just add "Posts: ####" (#s equalling your PC) in your location field.  You have to want it bad tough, as it requires Manual updating.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2003)

Then resetting is the ticket. If a mod would be so kind...?


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 2, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Then resetting is the ticket. If a mod would be so kind...? *




Never understood what the big deal was with PC anyway.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Then resetting is the ticket. If a mod would be so kind...? *



Heh. Sorry; all I can do for you there is call in an Admin. 

And I think that this thread can accomplish _that_ on its own.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not sure I want to do that - I don't know if that postcount figure is used anywhere else by the boards for anything.  As far as I can see there's no easy way to just hide postcounts for everyone, unless I'm missing something obvious on the admin page (and no, I'm _]not_ going to mess around with editing templates as someone is bound to suggest.  I'd just break something).

Why, incidentally, are you so keen to have your postcount removed?  Does it matter?  I don't really see much of a difference between showing an accurate postcount or a deliberately altered one - both are trying to "say something" by way of postcount.  If something _must_ be said, then I'd rather it were the truth.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Why, incidentally, are you so keen to have your postcount removed?  Does it matter?  I don't really see much of a difference between showing an accurate postcount or a deliberately altered one - both are trying to "say something" by way of postcount.  If something must be said, then I'd rather it were the truth. *




I think that this is an unfair implication, Morrus.

Here is why: someone mentioned that post count is no big deal. I agreed. Someone else implied I was just boosting my own post count by doing so. I saw the point. My post count is high, so it's easy enough, in the view of those for whom post count matters, for me to say it's no big deal. Especially with post count being fairly prominently displayed; remember, I initially asked for it to be removed from where it could be seen, not reset. My request isn't made in a hostile manner, but apparently it's being taken that way. If I don't want what is considered a status symbol by some to be displayed, I don't see why that makes me out to be deceitful. Forget I asked. I apologize for the inconvenience. If you'd like to lock the thread or delete it, please do so.

EDIT: By the way, I have spoken the truth about the subject, in threads which asked if post counts matter. I did not press the issue; I merely stated my opinion, stated further that that my opinion does not imply that anyone else is deficient for placing importance on post count, and left the subject alone. I've never been deceitful regarding that issue or anything else (I don't hide my location, my e-mail address, etc.) here at EN World. Here are two threads where I have been straightforward about the issue: 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31554&highlight=does+post+count+matter

Here is what I said on that thread, which still applies:



> _originally posted by me on 11/25/02_
> 
> No, it means nothing.
> 
> ...




http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35521

Another EDIT: I just want to make it clear, again, that I am in no way hostile. January 1st seemed to be a good day to start fresh. I really wasn't trying to start an argument.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2003)

So it's the case that others are having a problem with it, _not_ you?

Colonel, when people are attacking you just because of your post count, shoot me an e-mail, ok? 
Also, consider: If it's just about the post count, they won't attack only you; they'll attack anyone with a high post count - so hiding/resetting your post count won't make the problem go away...

Or, less seriously, just show them this handy link; that should take care of the situation, too.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok; I think I understand what happened now:



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Bumping your own count I see... *



When you gave a very short answer that agreed with the sentiment that post count means nothing, creamsteak (who has 500 posts _more_ than you, BTW) rather icily wrote a sarcastic reply, implying that posting short posts is symptomatic of desiring high post counts. (So maybe _he_ considers his post count important?)

And now, you feel that you have to prove him wrong.  Don't; this is not worth getting worked up over...

(PS - creamsteak: Please let others consider their post count as important or unimportant as they like; if you like having a high post count, that's all what's important - and the same goes for everyone else and their own post counts.  Oh, and if you indeed want a higher post count, maybe we should think about doing some huge message board game again...?  Alternatively, feel free to join in on the Hivemind threads in GD; I would be glad to see you there...)


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 2, 2003)

if it is not too much trouble could you alter my account to only display my postcount if it is currently a prime number, or a number in the fibonacci series?


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *if it is not too much trouble could you alter my account to only display my postcount if it is currently a prime number, or a number in the fibonacci series?
> 
> *




I'd like my post count to only display when it is a number that ends in _i_.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *So it's the case that others are having a problem with it, not you?
> 
> Colonel, when people are attacking you just because of your post count, shoot me an e-mail, ok?
> Also, consider: If it's just about the post count, they won't attack only you; they'll attack anyone with a high post count - so hiding/resetting your post count won't make the problem go away...
> ...




It has nothing to do with being attacked. It has to do with being self-consistent. I don't want people to feel like they have to have high post counts to be part of the community. That discourages newbies and encourages an increasing atmosphere of cliquishness. I'm not saying anyone is doing that purposely, but a newbie who sees some of our high post counts, and sees some of the commentary about high post counts being desirable (even if it's done in jest), might move on to another community, thinking there's no way he or she will ever fit in. Since I have made comments like this, I thought it would be self-consistent to not display my post count, whiuch is high. It's no big deal in the grand scheme of things, but I was just thinking about the folks who might feel left out. As a gamer, I have empathy for such a feeling. I just thought I'd put my money where my mouth is. It's not some hidden commentary on anyone or anything, beyond what I've written here and on the threads I referred to. I don't think the less of anyone with a high post count, nor do I want them to hide theirs. I simply wanted to know if I could do so for myself - that's all. People hide their e-mails, their locations, and any of the other info that is on the registration forms for the site, I don't see why it would be a big deal to ask about post count. The reasons for my asking are everything that I've written here. Since it cannot be done technically, the point is moot. I'm sorry to have brought it up. I didn't mean anything hostile or ironic by it. Irony and subtlety are not my strong points; anyone who has been here at EN World for any length of time has seen ample evidence of that.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Using the famous wors of the inmortal Crothian, "Postcount means nothing"


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Ok; I think I understand what happened now:
> 
> When you gave a very short answer that agreed with the sentiment that post count means nothing, creamsteak (who has 500 posts more than you, BTW) rather icily wrote a sarcastic reply, implying that posting short posts is symptomatic of desiring high post counts. (So maybe he considers his post count important?)
> 
> ...




No; you are misinterpreting what I meant. I _agreed_ with creamsteak's point! He made a good point that caused me to consider my own position, and what I could do to become self-consistent. Check my reply to his post. I know on the internet that nobody ever admits to being wrong or ever agrees that someone else made a good point, but, in this case, that's exactly what happened.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2003)

Could someone please lock this thread? I really am sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2003)

> Someone else implied I was just boosting my own post count by doing so. I saw the point. My post count is high, so it's easy enough, in the view of those for whom post count matters, for me to say it's no big deal. Especially with post count being fairly prominently displayed; remember, I initially asked for it to be removed from where it could be seen, not reset. My request isn't made in a hostile manner, but apparently it's being taken that way. If I don't want what is considered a status symbol by some to be displayed, I don't see why that makes me out to be deceitful. Forget I asked. I apologize for the inconvenience. If you'd like to lock the thread or delete it, please do so.




Colonel, you're reading too much into all this, I think.  I didn't interpret the request as hostile, and certainly not deceitful - I just didn't see the point. 

If you want my opinion, adjusting your postcount really won't make any difference to any problem, whether or not it exists. In fact, I think that by doing so, you're making a bigger deal out of postcounts than if you'd just never mentioned them in the first place.  It kinda supports the "postcounts are important" minority, in my eyes - otherwise, why change it?

I fully agree that it would be cool that if there were an option I could tick to remove them, it would be something worth doing.  But I don't agree that it's a particularly big deal. 

You'll always get cliques on a large messageboard.  Most, like the hivemind, are non-exlcusive, harmless and can be ignored.  



> I don't want people to feel like they have to have high post counts to be part of the community. That discourages newbies and encourages an increasing atmosphere of cliquishness. I'm not saying anyone is doing that purposely, but a newbie who sees some of our high post counts, and sees some of the commentary about high post counts being desirable (even if it's done in jest), might move on to another community, thinking there's no way he or she will ever fit in.




If I saw any signs of this, then, again, I'd agree it to be a bad thing.  But I honestly don't think that this is happening, or is even likely.  New poeple join all the time, most of them fit in right away - and the few that don't aren't caused by postcounts, but due to a general incompatibility with this style of messageboard.  Those few move on to places they feel more comfortable; but I really, honestly, don't think that cliqueishness, postcounts or anything else are scaring people away.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sorry, again. I made this a much bigger deal than I intended it to be. I should have asked by private e-mail. It was just a dumb mistake on my part.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 2, 2003)

Being relatively new around here I'll put in that postcount never bothered me (as my own swelling count attest to). The thing I like the most around here is the fact that people are so welcoming, within two or three post by a new person there is normally somebody welcoming them in or congratulating them for showing up. As long as that attitude keeps up then I'm sure post count won't be a problem. I never felt like I was on the outside or didn't belong right from the first post, this is the only messageboard I can truly say that about and the only board I am currently a part of. I think you people should be proud of how little postcount actually does matter here. 

Ok I will admit that Crothian's post count is a little disturbing just by it's shear size.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2003)

Don't worry about it, really.  It's fair enough to ask.  You didn't annoy me or anything silly like that - absolutely no need to apologise! 

One other thing occurs to me - postcounts can be a useful tool for moderators when they need to see quickly whether or not somebody should "know better" or whether they are new and just need to acclimatise themselves.  Someone new posting a political thread, for example, will get a friendly, polite email just letting them know not to do it, whereas someone with a postcount of 600+ will get a strongly worded "What the hell were you thinking?!?!" email.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *You'll always get cliques on a large messageboard.  Most, like the hivemind, are non-exlcusive, harmless and can be ignored.
> *




So we are a non-excusive, harmless and easily ignored clique...


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So we are a non-excusive, harmless and easily ignored clique...  *




Did Horacio just say something?  Oh well, I'm sure it was harmless, and I could find out if I really wanted to.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 2, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So we are a non-excusive, harmless and easily ignored clique...  *



Concidering the large number of new people showing up consistantly now in Hivemind I don't even think we are a clique.    Come one, come all to the grand show of Hivemind, not that you have any choice, resistance is futile.

I think we have enough people of all kinds that new people are not going to be put off by people with high postcounts ( as long as we keep Crothian away from them at first   ) .   I agree with what has been said above, postcount matters or doesnt according to each person.  If someone judges you on your postcount then that is their problem.

:: removing my nosey nose ::


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 2, 2003)

I want to clarify; I wasn't against high post counts. I was concerned about the perception that they were important.

EDIT: Let me clarify my clarification: I wasn't worried that people would look at post counts and be put off; I was more concerned that people would see high post counts, see a corresponding interest in having a high one, and be put off. It may seem like a fine point, but it's an important difference to me.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 2, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I want to clarify; I wasn't against high post counts. I was concerned about the perception that they were important.
> 
> EDIT: Let me clarify my clarification: I wasn't worried that people would look at post counts and be put off; I was more concerned that people would see high post counts, see a corresponding interest in having a high one, and be put off. It may seem like a fine point, but it's an important difference to me. *




Colonel, please take no offense, but your member title really suits you, you worry too much 

There will be always people who will be put off for the most innocent things, no matter how gentle or friendly you try to be. If it's not postcount it will be OT posts, or too RPG posts, or avatars, or signatures, or the grammar errors I make when I try to write English. 

It's their choice to be put off, at least in my not so humble opinion. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think many newbies are put off by other people's high postcounts.  there are more than a few people who registered in December who have a higher postcount than people registered since January who only post occasionally.  On most forums, as far as postcount goes, there are a few jokes about spammers, a few about newbies with tiny postcounts (more often then not these jokes serve to bring someone into the community than scare them off) and that's about it.  The only two times postcount ever usually matters to anyone, newbie or long time member, is when you have 666 and 1337 posts.  I don't think newbies are scared off, so there's no need to worry.  Am I havering?  I just got up, so this probably makes no sense.


----------



## Mark (Jan 2, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Using the famous wors of the inmortal Crothian, "Postcount means nothing"*




Crothian mentions that so often you'd think I'd remember it by now...


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 2, 2003)

There's no danger in altering post counts, other than that you might be opening yourself to further requests (which, bepending on number, might be a pain in the ass. ). I've done it on my board, and another forum I'm at uses post count reduction as a punishment for spamming and other mild offenses.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 2, 2003)

bondetamp said:
			
		

> *another forum I'm at uses post count reduction as a punishment for spamming and other mild offenses. *





 this would have opposite the desired effect imo, it would MAKE postcount important...


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 2, 2003)

Hello.

I'm an active member in around a dozen message boards right now (all computer related except three, heh), where I am not only considered a regular, I also do occasional admin stuff for a couple of them, and I'm a moderator at one (Sweden’s largest computer related message boards for the record). I have the following things to say: Postcounts are a problem. I have not read a single message board where postcounts "doesn't matter", even the hifi-forum I read where most members are around 40+ years old, there are comments about spammers, spamming, if anyone just wrote that reply to add one to his postcount, whether or not to trust those with higher postcounts, where most people believe that those who write lots of one-liners are more important than other members, just because they are seen, where most members who are just active and helpful (like the colonel) are threated as spammers by other members who cares about the number (now that's a long sentence).

I don't really have an opinion in this particular question for this particular forum, but based on my experience with message boards, usenet, irc with stat bots, BBS', postcount do create problems. So, I understand why ColonelHardisson wrote this message, and I understand why he wants to get rid of it.


----------



## seasong (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been here for less than a year. Only slightly more than six months. That means something to me. As for postcount, let me relate this:

I know that Crothian has some kind of unholy post count. I've heard about it, and every once in a while I'll see a post from him with that postcount on it. But I don't see him very much - he doesn't post much in the threads that are interesting to me. Should he post in those areas, I don't find his postcount that impressive - I ain't seen those posts. On the other hand, I see incognito, DragonGirl, Horacio, alsih2o, and a handful of others all the time. To me, they got history now, capish?

Heck, I dropped in to this thread cuz it had ColonelHardisson's name on it, and I knew I'd seen some interesting stuff from him elsewhere. I didn't even know he had a postcount over a hundred until I read this and checked.

Personally, I still consider myself a newbie. But not because of my postcount - I just don't feel like I'm a strong enough member of the community yet. I only know a handful of people, I don't start threads very often, I haven't helped out a newbie... but that's got nothing to do with how many posts I've put up.


----------



## Welverin (Jan 2, 2003)

POST COUNT MEANS EVERYTHING!


----------



## jdavis (Jan 2, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *POST COUNT MEANS EVERYTHING! *




Lycanthposter, could somebody cast cure disease. And don't get bitten.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 2, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> * On the other hand, I see incognito, DragonGirl, Horacio, alsih2o, and a handful of others all the time. . *




 boy, that's a list of the damned if i have ever seen one


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * boy, that's a list of the damned if i have ever seen one  *



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 3, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * this would have opposite the desired effect imo, it would MAKE postcount important... *




Absolutely.

I didn't mention it as something that I think Morrus should implement, but rather as an example of a vBulletin board where post counts were cut without anything bad happening to the forum at large.


----------



## seasong (Jan 3, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> boy, that's a list of the damned if i have ever seen one



Gotta collect 'em all!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> boy, that's a list of the damned if i have ever seen one  *




hmmm, he has discovered us...


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

I used to get into editing post counts on the boards I staff based on people wanting to reset their count. 

We always had a Quality over Quantity ideal on the boards, and to prove the point, I always reset my post total to zero each night when I noticed I had more posts than even the owner of the boards. But it really didn't make any difference.

In the end I managed to figure out how to make the board say "a whole lot" for my post count, and have forgotten about it since then.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> *I don't find his postcount that impressive - I ain't seen those posts. On the other hand, I see incognito, DragonGirl, Horacio, alsih2o, and a handful of others all the time. To me, they got history now, capish?*




Right on.

That is how I operate usually too. Seeing one of the "(insert name here)" people posting to a thread doesn't entice me to read said thread (right said thread? AIEEE! early 90's flashback!). On the other hand, there are other posters here who's names DO draw me into a thread. 

_EDIT: However, just because these people do not draw me into reading a thread, it does not mean I avoid them. I post  to and read the [insert name here] threads as they are entertaining and provide a true sense of community here. It is not the postcount that matters to me, whether it is high or low, but is in fact the type of posts and the people who post them. This is NOT a dis of the people who see themselves as (insert name here), but is in fact just me trying to state that I do not chase these particular people around the forums like a strange 30-something overweight stalker. I reserve my stalking habits for some other people who post to these boards, who's posts I read religiously... _

(Insert name here), because I know it's PROBABLY rules-related number-crunching (the man is a balance machine).

(Insert name here), because he's usually involved in something interesting (although I usually dodge the OT graphical threads he posts to the General forum)

(Insert name here), because I value his opinion and he has ALMOST the same tastes in products as I do (except for DragonLords of Melnibone,  )

(Insert name here), because he's the king and we owe him more than I can ever pay.

And a lot more, that I'm not going to get into here. _(sorry to everyone I have NOT mentioned in here, there are a lot more people than I mentioned here that draw me into threads)._

So post-count doesn't matter, it's post quality.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *That is how I operate usually too. Seeing one of the "hivemind" people posting to a thread doesn't entice me to read said thread ( *



Don't think it is fair to generalize people that go into the hivemind thread.  Why don't you just say people with high postcounts.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 3, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alsih20, because he's usually involved in something interesting (although I usually dodge the OT graphical threads he posts to the General forum)*




 woo-hoo, twice in one thread! if i wasn't a lame, sickly little man i might get a big head


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *That is how I operate usually too. Seeing one of the "hivemind" people posting to a thread doesn't entice me to read said thread
> [snip]
> So post-count doesn't matter, it's post quality. *




Well, Mr. Jason Parent,  I'm sorry you think like that of "hivemind people".

At best, it shows you don't look too much to most forums here.
Most "hivemind people" posted and post a lot in many forums, a lot more than in the hivemind thread (that one hivemind thread that nobody forces you to read but that you seem to read anyway even if you seem not liking it).

Crothian, for example, has most of his 12k+ post done in the Rules and Home Rules forum, his rules knowledge is almost legendary. And in the Plot and Places forum, where he was the motor behind one of the biggest projects there, Shark World.

At worse, you aare being unfair. Unfair because you generalise. Unfair because you don't seem coherent. After all, you have posted this week in a Hivemind thread, and because all our names were in there so you shouldn't have been enticed to read it, but you not only did it but posted there...

Sorry if I seem aggressive or overprotective. But your post was, IMHO, agressive too, and unfair.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, seems I stepped in this one, eh?

What is wrong with me NOT jumping up and down to read every thread your name appears in?

Am I REALLY being unfair by not immediately jumping to read threads with your name as the last poster instead of jumping to read threads with Morrus' name as the last poster?

If this REALLY seems to be so unfair to you, I can make a personal pledge to spend the rest of the night reading every thread you've posted to for the past few hundred threads. Maybe I'll catch a few threads that I missed tha tI should have read where the title of th thread hadn't caught my eye (I only read about 1% of the threads in these forums honestly, and guess what, the [HIVEMIND] threads are par tof them).

But in all honesty, I NEVER said that I don't enjoy reading [HIVEMIND] threads, nor that I don't enjoy speaking to the people who are involved in them, I ONLY said that these are NOT the names that make me jump up and read a thread that I wouldn't have read otherwise. 

I am sorry that my post didn't seem coherent. I'll try better to post more succinctly and coherently in the future, and maybe not be so aggressive to you.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Don't think it is fair to generalize people that go into the hivemind thread.  Why don't you just say people with high postcounts.   *




Because I DO follow some people who have high post counts. People like the person who's reference I have hereby deleted so as to avoid singling anyone out.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

What i object to is singling out a certain group.  I don't care if it is people with 2 words in their name, names that begin with the letter T, or hivemind.  I don't think it is nice to single out anyone.  I don't care if people look at threads or don't look at threads if my name appears.  I post to state my opinion, not to get a following.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

(insert name here) - do you REALLY find it insulting that I don't e-stalk you like I do some other members of these boards?


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry.

If it is indeed that insulting, (insert name here), I will go back and edit out references to people in my posts.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 3, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *What i object to is singling out a certain group.  I don't care if it is people with 2 words in their name, names that begin with the letter T, or hivemind.  I don't think it is nice to single out anyone.  I don't care if people look at threads or don't look at threads if my name appears.  I post to state my opinion, not to get a following. *




 not to get all lighthearted here, but "single out" and "hivemind" is enough to make an english teacher change careers


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

You are right, my post is much less personal and potentially irritating or inflamatory now that i have removed everyone's names from the list.

My appologies for being such a hypocrite and being mean, I will make sure not to single out anyone on the forums again for fear of a repeat occurence of tonight's problems.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Sorry.
> 
> If it is indeed that insulting, Dragongirl, I will go back and edit out references to people in my posts. *



Just wanted to clarify what I was objecting to.  No problems.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 3, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *You are right, my post is much less personal and potentially irritating or inflamatory now that i have removed everyone's names from the list.
> 
> My appologies for being such a hypocrite and being mean, I will make sure not to single out anyone on the forums again for fear of a repeat occurence of tonight's problems. *




 how dare you remove my name!!! that's, that's...hypocritical!

 i may sue!


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * not to get all lighthearted here, but "single out" and "hivemind" is enough to make an english teacher change careers  *



Que?  Que dices?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Well, seems I stepped in this one, eh?
> 
> I am sorry that my post didn't seem coherent. I'll try better to post more succinctly and coherently in the future, and maybe not be so aggressive to you. *




Well, maybe it was me who understood what you didn't say.

At least I understood it as a despise to "hivemind people", as if saying their (our, ok, our) names in a thread marked it as unworthy. And as you just seem to be posting in Hivemind threads lately, I got angered. So again, if as it seems I was wrong, I offer you my appologies. My more sincere appologies. No irony or sarcasm here, I'm sorry I misunderstood it.

But, to finish it, I hate generalisations. I really hate them (and, BTW, alsih2o is also a Hiveminder, one of that hivemind people  ).


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

I know that (insert name here) is a member of (insert name here), and I read his threads because he's usually up to something funny and I happen to really like his style. But I also find some of his threads funny only in small doses (like his graphical threads).

The fact of the matter is that it isn't his membership in (insert name here) that gets my attention, it's his style.

It is the quality of his posts.

Unfortunately, I HAVEN'T found myself as enamoured with the posts of all members of the boards. I like reading these forums a lot (until tonight), and ALL of you make up what I like about them. ALL of you. Including (insert name here), (insert name here) and even (insert name here). It's just that NOT all of you make me jump up and go "wow, I have to read this thread NOW!"

I am sorry for generalizing, and I have made certain that none of my posts in this thread can be seen as damaging to anyone here, now that I have removed all personal references to them. In this way, all generalizations are now TOO generalized for anyone to understand what I'm rambling on about.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *What i object to is singling out a certain group...
> I don't think it is nice to single out anyone...
> I post to state my opinion, not to get a following. *




But an opinion that includes people by name or by group is problematic?


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> At least I understood it as a despise to "hivemind people", as if saying their (our, ok, our) names in a thread marked it as unworthy. *




Since I DO post to the (insert name here) threads and talk to the (insert peoples name here), I would have thought it fairly obvious that I don't feel that these people are unworthy. 

Although, I guess I could see how someone might construe it to mean I consider posting in said threads to be "slumming" or some such.

But honestly, I enjoy the company of (insert name here). All I was saying is that I don't go around e-stalking them like I do some other posters (who will remain nameless) on these boards.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, now (name deleted) is being a bit a smartass...

It's early for me, sun hasn't go out yet. I'm still half asleep, I read a thread and I misunderstand what it was being said there. Nor that the post was very clear, BTW, but anyways it's my fault.

I get angered, I post in anger. Then I see anothe rpost in Hivemind thread, that combined with the last one make me even angrier and I post again. 

Then (name deleted) tells he wasn't saying what I though he was saying, I re-read it again and it could be that I had misunderstood. So, being sincerely sorry, I post public appologies.

And I say it again, one last time. If I was worng, I'm sicerely sorry.

Offering appologies show that I respect (name deleted), because I wouldn't apologise to somebody I don't. 

And then,  (name deleted) posts again in a tone that, maybe misunderstanding again, I find a bit too smartass. 

Sometimes I think I'm too innocent.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2003)

I think y'all are taking all this message board stuff waay too seriously. 

And I like HellHound. 

'nuff said...


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *But an opinion that includes people by name or by group is problematic? *



I am not going to continue going on about it.  I stated my opinion, I stand by it.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2003)

I am being a smartass. You are right.

It's VERY late for me, and about an hour ago I posted that I was going to bed and asked everyone NOT to take my ribbing personally... which seemed to have opened this can of worms. The removal of people's names is being done not in response to you, and isn't meant as any kind of smart-ass response aimed at you. The turth of tha matter is that I was VERY surprised to see that this raised any kind of stink at all. I was being facetious in my initial post and I immediately went over to the thread where people were most likely to take this initial post the wrong way and posted for them to please NOT take my ribbing seriously.

I thought I had covered it all and was going to go to bed with a chuckle.

Instead I started a battle.

And in this battle, it has been said that my singling out people is the cause of the problem. Thus I am not singling out people anymore, for anything. And yes, this is being a smart-ass. Not even a bit of a smart ass, but a true, bona-fide, pure-pred SMART ASS.

I post to the threads, I enjoy "conversing" with you all. And I REALLY found it surprising that anyone would read into my intiial post what was obviously read into it, *especially* considering my post to the other thread.

Thanks for the apology. 

I'm sorry for tweaking you the wrong way so early in the morning (or so late at night for me).


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

My advice?  This thread has gotten to be a mess, and I can pretty much gaurantee this is EXACTLY what the Col. DIDN'T want to happen.  I suggest the mods close this thread.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok hopefully my last post on this subject.  I for one, and am pretty sure Horacio for two read this thread before your ribbing one in General.  I think it is a touchy subject because there are the occasional get rid of Hivemind posts.  So I think when Horacio saw that it got him angry.  As for me, I have said what bothered me.  It was all a major goof up.  Forget about it and get some rest.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 3, 2003)

What can I add now? 

As DG said, I read this thread before the ribbing one, an I got angered. Add to that that it was too early for me, and too late for you, and a generous dose of misuderstanging and you have that kind of mess.

Let's forget about it, please, that kind of things arrives and once they have been arranged forgetting them is the best thing to do.

Sleep well, Hellhound-


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 3, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *My advice?  This thread has gotten to be a mess, and I can pretty much gaurantee this is EXACTLY what the Col. DIDN'T want to happen.  I suggest the mods close this thread. *




I agree. And if anyone thinks I'm boosting my post count with a terse reply...consider this: I have a high post count _without_ going out of my way to do it. Just think what'd happen if I had a mind to get a high post count.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2003)

Done. And good that all issues have been cleared up! 

Heh. And happy posting, everybody.


----------

